# Filter Question



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ok i wanted to see if anyone has tried this filter series or what you think about for my tank.... 
My link\

just in case my link dont work the site is fluval-g.com its there g3 and g6 series...


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

bigred said:


> ok i wanted to see if anyone has tried this filter series or what you think about for my tank....
> My link


 link doesnt work for me. What kind of filter are you running and on what size tank?


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ok i think i fixed the link.. right know i have a canaster 1000 on a 150 gal i think it was its been so long lol lol


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

those g series are waste of money for the amount they can filter imo


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

really ok that helps thx... they have some good things about them besides that part i guess


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

if you're willing the spend the $ the G-series cost check out this link http://www.petstore....-AQFICA-vi.html click to model 2260, its a powerful eheim canister filter. it has 4.8 gallon media capacity and 500 gph pump output. its on sale right now for $199, no sales tax free shipping. its normally $350 give or take a little. media is sold seperatley but you could get both filter and media for around $350. im buying one next week.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

cool thx for the info... but i think i mite us a sump... i can get a 40 gal one for 150 out the door... jsut ran into a guy that is hooking me up...


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Yea everyone already said it, the G's are way over priced for what they can do.... I'd rather duct tape a digital lcd clock to my FX5 and call it a night.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

wow thats funny...ok so i think i will get this other filter i saw it had a built in uv system in it...


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Built in UV? What filter is this? I don't think I've heard of such a thing!

Link it up.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

i dont have a link i just saw it a my fish place here. i think the name was reaction... i will try and double check this in a few days cause i need to go back to the store


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ok i got the link for you guys hope you like it..

My link


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Crap, lost my post,

Looks cool but UV's work best at low GPH, so they would have to have it hooked up to a separate pump or maybe the whole canister does a low GPH?

The thing that worries me is that I can't find any reviews off google, or any video's on youtube so I'm worried this thing is a peace of junk.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

Well I was able to find out is that it's a new line they have. I have seen it used at the fish store here where I found it at. I mite try it. Just after reading all the stuff on the site it mite. Not be to bad to run with my sump system is what I was thinking.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

Ok I just added a 40gal sump to my tank and will change my caester filter to a reaction canester with built in uv to see how it works. The canester link is in my other post I bought the stage 35 which works for 150gal tank. The customer reveiws seemed pretty good so why not. I will keep everyone posted


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Honestly I think that your going half ass with both filters, the 40gal sump doesnt do much for a 150gal and I'm not sure how good the reaction filter is going to be. I say bite the bullet and go with the 2260, its Eheim so you know its good

Or even an fx5 would be great


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Honestly I think that your going half ass with both filters, the 40gal sump doesnt do much for a 150gal and I'm not sure how good the reaction filter is going to be. I say bite the bullet and go with the 2260, its Eheim so you know its good
> 
> Or even an fx5 would be great


 A 40g sump has the potential to be better then any sump if set up properly. A large cannisteronly holds like 5 gallons of media while a 40g sump could easiy hold multiple times that plus add to the total system size and hide any heaters. The sumps efficiency has alot to do with how its set up, but a 40g sump could be a beast if packed effieciently with alot of media.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought that the rule with sumps was to have them be roughly half the size of your tank or is that only in saltwater?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> I thought that the rule with sumps was to have them be roughly half the size of your tank or is that only in saltwater?


 For sumps bigger is always better, but it doesnt have to be half the size. Look at all these premade sumps for tanks 100g plus as there usually under 30g. Either way imo its better just to majke your own using the biggest sump you can fit.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

wel my sump has two intakes. and is working great... and i have almost 6 boxes of media balls..(each box has 300..so i have well 2000 balls in the filter..) i think that should be good....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I recently heard some good reviews on this filter, but i would still pass on it as its still overpriced and filter cartriges are outrageously expensive.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

well i found it on line for $109.. after tax an shipping it came too $122 i got the reaction e-45 to add to my tank.. so we will see.. i have read alot of good reviews about it.. and it was way cheaper than what i was looking at... so i figured what the hell one of us has to try it...lol lol


----------

